# Hey I need to know if I am a bone head or not



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have a problem and need some honest input to see if I was wrong or if my buddy is just over reacting and perhaps wrong himself.

We were up moose hunting on the Tanana drainage the first two weeks of the season. Finished up a week ago. Along the river things were very slow at best a few cows and caves along with a couple bear was all we saw. We were rafting and with a canoe that had a motor. My buddy and I were in the raft.

1) I quit smoking (and it was tuff) years ago but still struggle while around others who smoke. When we decided to do this trip he told me "I quit too" and when we left I asked, smoke free trip right ?? Well...when we arrive one the first things he bought was a carton, and he said I am going to smoke. So...all the way down the river had to put up with it...I suppose I should have over looked it but it was a jerky thing to do, I feel.

2) This guy had been to Cananda once, He and I have been up to Ak Twice he had yet to shoot at a moose and this being our second, last trip I bagged a nice 48". He never saw a bull but yet I worked to find him one. Did find a calling cow with a bull wofing but he did not pursue it except to call for 30 minutes the following morning. This trip I told him he could ride point the whole time while rafting and if we spotted a bull along the bank, in the bush, up a draw, wherever, he could take it even if I spotted it. All was good sort of, smoking still had me on edge. However we did not see any bulls. Towards the end of our trip I found a nice open area off the river behind thick spruce and saw sign of fresh broken willow branches it had potential. Well Tim and he went off to look for more sign. I sat the edge of the 40 acer open area and listened. It took about 20 minutes and I heard a bull rubbing his antlers and poking trees. So I told Tim...he hunted there the next two nights and mornings while I sat a ridge glassing the bottoms for miles trying to locate a shooter for "Him". I would have let him know where and sent him. I did see a very large bull but with a tiny rack. He was not too interested. Not sure why. Then our other buddy and I took a trip up the creek into the mountains perhaps 25 miles. I found lots of fresh moose sign and knew we had a good chance. So when we got back I told Tim...hey lets head up there I know there are bulls and cows. We took a trip up..I should have packed gear to camp. We found what I told him, good sign fresh scapes, tracks, etc. We called abit but we never heard any returns. So we left but I noted a couple sweet areas. Well back at camp the other two wanted to go back on the river and I purswaded them lets try up there...so Tim and I packed up gear the next morning to stay a couple days leaving the our buddy at base camp still a nice area. We made it back up there sawing through fallen trees, around sweepers, and over lots of under water loggs. The day before I had noted a nice figure 8 pond and knew I could cover both ponds. When we pulled in there I told him...feel free to hunt where ever but I am hunting here he took it to mean right where I pointed, I ment this area. So we landed and took a look, the second pond was sweet...nice marshy area up against black spruce. He told me.. after finding a nice look out, he told me I am hunting here. I was a bit [Please excuse my language... I'm an idiot] again..but it was good location and we would not have to move through the use of the canoe. So for two days he listened to cows being chased by what he thought was a single bull. I heard lots of scraping, cows calling, at least one bull and movement. He wanted to spot light that night...good thing his batteries where dead. The next morning...it was crisp ! he walked over to his spot and I walked over to an area that was open with brushy stuff I could see a good ways perhaps 300 yards here and there. Well it did not take but 10 minutes and straight infront of me two bulls went at it. If you have seen and heard it before you know what I talking about. But they were back in the black spruce, I also heard another bull woffing off to my right and cow somewhere just moaning and moaning ..so I went back over to get Tim wanting to get him to stalk with me. When I snuck up to him...he gave me the shhhhh and pointed off to his right. I knew he had heard them too...but he thought it was just a single bull busting brush. He was looking and looking...and then lifted his rifle pointing to the right. I looked and saw nothing and listened but heard nothing....just then off too the left this 48"er steped out at 160 yards...I lifted my 30-06 shot, shot, then todd shot twice the bull stayed there and so I shot 3 more not knowing if he was hit...well he finally turned and droped. We gave high fives and knuckels...but later Tim is mad, angry in fact...telling everyone I came to his stand and shot his moose...perhaps I should have said...no...there !!! I showed up to help him bag a moose and stood there perhaps a total of 3 minutes. However I also did not want to say hey look there and then have the bull turn and have at best a hind shot or no shot. Even if the bull had not heard me...just if he turned a broadside shot was lost.

So Guys...am I a bone head of a buddy or someone that needs to find a better partner ? ?

By the way...our other buddy who was great !! and one of us was, Knapper I will write more about the trip and get some better photo's listed.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

I do not know you personally but having read your posts and answers to others, I for one, do not consider you a bonehead. i think you, as we all do from time to time, got into a position for whatever reason that was not what you deserved or wanted. #1) the smoking was inconsiderate of him and makes him the bonehead. as for #2) i think you may need to rethink your partner but not knowing how long you have known him you may not want to cut him loose completly. here is the big "BUT" i think i would have to have a LONG talk with him before i hunted with him again and make sure he knows your feelings on the matter and that you did not appreciate his comments about you harvesting "his" moose. you spent some time on this post so i know you are frustrated, but before you do anything drastic....as my dad use to say THINK. Friends are made and earned, it sounds to me as though he is not *making* the effort nor is he *earning* your friendship. my 2cents for what it is worth.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Tex,

I do appreciate your comments. And if I had read what I wrote I believe I would be saying much like you did. Honestly I was trying to help him find his first moose. In fact I wanted the hunt this area perhaps a half mile of it. If I would have heard him shoot I would have been there asap to him and congratuate him. But now I am hearing from mutual friends...that I am the jerk, bone head, prize taker, moose napper if you will...but, I am actually the good guy ( lifting myself up here..lol )

Thanks again for you input !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Tex Ag said it pretty well Brian. The smoking thing was bad enough, him knowing how it affects you. But the behind the back stuff was way out of line for someone who is a friend. I would seriously reconsider my relationship with this person, I certainly wouldn't be going on any trips with him. You were on a hunt that was meant to make good memories. What a shame.

YOUR FRIEND IS A BONEHEAD!! I'll leave it to you to decide as to wheather he is truly your friend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did I mention he is a bonehead??? and an inconsiderate one at that!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...yeah you did Don...lol

I still had a great time with Knapper. He made the trip a enjoyable, rewarding, healthy, warm, dry, time....he was prepared for most all things and that...is sooo much better than saying...I wish we would have brought.....

Good guy too, a real family man.


----------



## Old Roy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this story no animal is worth the loss of a good friend or hunting partner. But if he was a true friend you would not of wrote this story. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Old Roy said:


> Sorry to hear about this story no animal is worth the loss of a good friend or hunting partner. But if he was a true friend you would not of wrote this story. Hope it all works out for you.


I have to agree however some take things to heart more so than others. I hope too that it all works out as well however...a knife in the back is not a good way to help out a friend. So ?

BTW.....welcome to this site Roy ! Thank you for your comment


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well here's my two-bits worth!

Through my lifetime experiences the word friend I've put in three categories: Friends can be had by walking in a bar with a pocket full of money, being on a organized sports team I can call team mates Friends, people I meet at church as friends, etc.
Good Friends: People and or relatives I've known over the years, socially,hunting, fishing,ones you still keep in touch with off and on, ones who if you ask for help or they ask either will respond to the request, you can confide in over matters- socially,personnel or things in general and usually not alot in this category as more leave this area than get in. etc.
Best Friends: This being a rare category- if you have a handful of best friends in a lifetime consider yourself gifted, someone who will give you the shirt off his or hers back, give you their last dollar, stand with you backs to the wall in a life or death situation, someone you may not have seen or been with in 15yrs. but may show up and things haven't changed between you as how you feel and think to-wards each other, a Very Hard Category to Fill.
This is my Philosophy in a Nutshell!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Well here's my two-bits worth!
> 
> Through my lifetime experiences the word friend I've put in three categories: Friends can be had by walking in a bar with a pocket full of money, being on a organized sports team I can call team mates Friends, people I meet at church as friends, etc.
> Good Friends: People and or relatives I've known over the years, socially,hunting, fishing,ones you still keep in touch with off and on, ones who if you ask for help or they ask either will respond to the request, you can confide in over matters- socially,personnel or things in general and usually not alot in this category as more leave this area than get in. etc.
> ...


Well put Hassell !!

Yes, very well put indeed. Over looking faults and imperfections and seeing who the person really is counts for so much. Personally I know I may have caused him anguish so, I did opplogize for perhaps reacting too fast. I however am glad that we ended up with a nice bull , meat, an animal that fell next to the water, and died quickly. Not much more could be asked. He was extreamly excited when it dropped, it was only later that he felt angry.

I have to soul search the whole thing again and just perhaps say...good shot, I miissed glad you did not.

We all make mistakes so we are all imperfect.

Thank you for your thoughts !

Want some meat ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I wonder if you've confronted your friend face to face about his behavior? Regardless of how he responds, your hands are clean by going straight to him and not giving in to the gossipy banter he's drawing you in to.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ah yes Ebbs, Gossip is a play ground for distruction. How could I forget.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Proud You got your moose man! I had a similar situation with a "friend" this Guy I almost raised as my son. It Got to the point the only time I ever heard from him is when he needed Money or Needed Something from Me and it got to the Point He expected me to do all the giving in Our Friendship. I finally cut him loose on his own and I am better off financially and a whole lot less stress on my part. Not near as many of my tools and other things come up amiss now either, Im Just sayin....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I know every situation is differant and yours sounds more close to home. It is a shame we reach out and lift up and are pulled down at the same time. You however did the right thing in that you lifted him up. You also did the right thing as to the cutting off the milk supply. Your efforts, wisdom, and kindness however was passed onto this guy you know. Even though you might not see it...some where that lives within him. There is nothing wrong with helping others in fact we are called to do so...but it is not written that we are to be door matts either.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> I wonder if you've confronted your friend face to face about his behavior? Regardless of how he responds, your hands are clean by going straight to him and not giving in to the gossipy banter he's drawing you in to.


Somtimes I am short on thought Ebbs. I had taken it to him and had it thrown back in my face with rude comments. Thank you again for the insight.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Sooner or Later its time for them to go out on their own.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And it sounds like that time is now. I am sorry that you have not been able to work things out with him OAC.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

man what a situation. I must say that I dont think you are a bonehead. mainly because from what it sounds like, you had told him what area you were hunting and he set up basically right next to you. the funny thing is I had a similar situation involving deer. I took a "friend" out to go after his first archery deer, we get in to an area, find a decent buck (not a monster by any means but a shooter) I said, "here he comes, get ready" he looked at it and said "im not shooting that little thing" okay. . . . "if you dont want it, Im going to shoot it", and got the "go ahead". so I shot it, then about a week later I hear how I was supposed to be taking him out for a deer and that I had shot the only one that we saw. but no mention that he didnt want to shoot it and that I asked for "permission" needless to say - I DONT TAKE HIM HUNTING ANYMORE!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes...I am sure we all have stories. I have others taking someone to my favorite spot only to find him there later with his other buddies. I had a farm that I used to be able to stay with the owner and his wife. I took one guy there once...in two years there was six new guys expecting to stay there....well needless to say...none are there now.


----------

